# Litespeed Xicon



## surferdude69

Has anyone actually ridden the new litespeed Xicon? I mean really ridden it for a few weeks. I saw one guy went for a short ride. 
And what about this Xicon carbon fork, it's supposedly tuned for comfort. Anyway, who makes this fork? Anyone recall litespeeds real design Hp carbon fork. It was vertically stiff, and lateraly compliant.


----------



## cdv478

I've had my Xicon since April 20th. The ride handling and power transfer seem very good. What isn't good is that the chain rubs on the inboard side of the drive side seat stay when the bike is in the tallest gear. I have an 11 speed Campy group, and started with a 12-25 cassette. The chain rubbed on the 12 tooth sprocket, so I installed an 11-25. It still rubs. I told the dealer about this a little over a week ago and showed them the problem, but I've still not been told what the solution will be. So far, I'm not impressed.


----------



## augustiner

Ive had my Xicon for a few months now...and I think it is an awesome ride. Put about 600 miles so far on it...although I don't have the stock fork, I have a Performance Brand fork, but it's fast and handles great.


----------



## fourflys

I've had the Xicon for a few months now and really like it... I run Chorus 11sp on mine with the bigger cassette in the back (12-27? brain fart right now) and I have NO issues with rubbing... Maybe a set-up issue or a shop that doesn't really know Campy?

Anyway, the ride is fantastic! I came off a Salsa Campeon Scadnium Aluminum bike and am really impressed with the ride of the Xicon. I'm not sure who makes the fork, but I have nothing bad to say about it... it handles and tracks as well as the Alpha Q I had on the Salsa...

Complete weight of mine with Campy 11 and DT Swiss 240/RR 1.1 wheels is right at 17 lbs...

My LBS I bought it from has been a Litespeed dealer for at least 20 years, so I trust they know a thing or two about Litespeeds... I asked the owner if he thought I would be able to tell the difference between the Archon and the Xicon while riding... his answer was most people would have no idea by ride alone... so I went with the bike that was 1/2 as much and have no regrets...


----------



## cdv478

I posted earlier regarding chain rubbing on my Xicon. I wanted to post the outcome, but couldn't find this thread until now.

Litespeed gave me a replacement frame with redesigned rear droputs back in July, and the new frame is amazing. The ride is smooth and the frame feels very efficient. Between both frames I have over 700 miles, and yesterday I rode my first century. The bike was amazing. I had no pain induced by vibration or bike geometry. Aesthetically the frame is identical to the original except it has an actual headtube badge instead of a Litespeed decal.

Durability is awesome as Id hoped it would be. 2.5 mi into my first ride with the new frame, a chain pin popped, the link plate caught the rear derailleur, yanked it up until the hanger broke, and then the rear wheel caught the der. The spokes pulled the der between the wheel and seatstay, broke the der in two, and then slammed it into the chainstay. When I got stopped from the pull I was making through 23 mph, the wheel was bent and rubbing on the frame. The dealer replaced the der and chain. I fixed the mars on the frame with 800 grit sandpaper and steel wool, and except for a tiny dimple on the inside of the chainstay, there is no evidence of damage. Had the frame been carbon I'm certain it'd be destroyed, and had it been painted a refinish would've been required. I love the durability this frame material and finish allow.

Previously, I said I was unimpressed. I have to retract that statement. This frame is great, and Litespeed has gone above and beyond to make me happy. I love this bike.


----------



## skyliner1004

^^ how much are you guys paying for your Litespeed Xicon frames (only)?


----------



## cdv478

skyliner1004 said:


> ^^ how much are you guys paying for your Litespeed Xicon frames (only)?


Mine was $1500. I bought the bike with components I specified for a build so maybe the frame was less, but the receipt wasn't itemized and that's what the dealer advertises them for. With American Classic Sprint 350s, Campy Athena w/carbon crank and Ritchey aluminum post/bar and FSA stem, my bike was $3200.


----------



## skyliner1004

cdv478 said:


> Mine was $1500. I bought the bike with components I specified for a build so maybe the frame was less, but the receipt wasn't itemized and that's what the dealer advertises them for. With American Classic Sprint 350s, Campy Athena w/carbon crank and Ritchey aluminum post/bar and FSA stem, my bike was $3200.


do u know of any dealers online that sell litespeed frames for cheap? i dont konw many litespeed dealers selling under msrp in my hood (NYC) i'm prob not looking hard enough.


----------



## redmasi

skyliner1004 said:


> do u know of any dealers online that sell litespeed frames for cheap? i dont konw many litespeed dealers selling under msrp in my hood (NYC) i'm prob not looking hard enough.


Try these guys: http://bicycledoctorusa.com/


----------



## fourflys

I paid $1500 for Frame/fork/headset... I suggest buying from your LBS....


----------



## skyliner1004

fourflys said:


> I paid $1500 for Frame/fork/headset... I suggest buying from your LBS....


where'd u get yours from?


----------



## fourflys

I got mine from California Bicycle here in San Diego...


----------



## fourflys

a couple more pics of my Xicon...


----------



## estebanjs

Litespeed Xicon


----------



## freezing_snowman

estebanjs said:


> just had mine built up -- Shimano Ultegra, Ritchey components, FSA carbon compact handlebar, Chris King headset -- snowing here, can't wait to ride outside...


what frame size is this? s?


----------



## hipo_p51

nice machine


----------



## wilsoneddy

Been riding a Xicon since 2/1/12 and have a little over 4,000 miles on it. Love the ride even though at times develops a high speed shimmy. Problem is just developed a 2 1/2 inch crack in the frame on the right chain stay just behind the bottom bracket where they compressed the tube to make room for the tire. Is this a known design flaw?


----------



## rockycollector

After that I tried the Xicon a friend of mine I wanted too


----------

